

How to view the urls of [dead] submissions - maxwell
http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=478787

======
maxwell
Sometimes I want to view killed stories. You can see the URL by going to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=x>, where x is the item id (which you can
get by looking at the URL of the story's upvote button).

